# dp301 acquiring signal + i lost remote control



## tintino (Sep 12, 2009)

Short story:
Need to activate an old DP301 receiver+new card i got in mail.
This DP301 hasn't seen the stream in like 4 years..since before even the yellow card. 
I don't have remote for DP301 (ordered remote but it will take some time to get here.)

Acquiring signal stays at step 0 of 5 ... and it keeps trying diff TP's and Sats...
...Probably because my setup is using 2 single legacy lnb's and 1 diseqc switch (it worked for fta)
1 legacy single lnb for 110 >>> DiseqC switch port 2
1 legacy single lnb for 119 >>> DiseqC switch port 1 

I know that a DishPro LNB works same way, switching - wise... (Diseq 1 for 119 and Diseq 2 for 110) .. except it will stack the V and H Tp's of each sat.

So i suppose i need to change some settings in this dp301... but i don't have remote control... yet.

I just wanna watch **something** ASAP while i wait for .. whatever i need.. remote, new lnb if needed...etc..
So questions:

1. Anything i can do right now to watch at least some channels?
Maybe connecting one of the lnb's directly to receiver with no switch? Will that "acquire signal"... and update the receiver firmware (it hasn't been streamed in many years)...and i can activate my card?

2. Will there be any settings i can set (after i get the remote), to make my current dish setup work? (2 single legacy lnbs + diseqc switch)
If not, whats the cheapest way to resolve this?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

A 301/311/322 is absolutely useless without a remote control. You'll have to wait.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

tintino said:


> Short story:
> Need to activate an old DP301 receiver+new card i got in mail.
> This DP301 hasn't seen the stream in like 4 years..since before even the yellow card.
> I don't have remote for DP301 (ordered remote but it will take some time to get here.)
> ...


I don't think the diseqc switch will work, unless the receiver can use it as an SW21.


----------

